

Export all your Parse data in one click - csmajorfive
http://blog.parse.com/2012/03/09/one-click-export/

======
acak
I must say data portability lowers the barrier for people who want to build
their next app with Parse or other such providers but are worried about a
virtual lock-in with a provider.

I guess the next step is to develop standards in the cloud which allows
portability of the application itself from one provider to the other.

If anyone from Parse is reading this - was this a user requested feature or
was it on the road map for Parse originally? Doesn't it work against your
business if you let people move out of your infrastructure easily?

~~~
csmajorfive
We've always had data portability in mind. We're all developers and know that
easy import and export are prerequisites for these sorts of platforms. This
feature will certainly allow people to move out of our infrastructure with
greater ease but, more importantly, it will allow many more people to become
comfortable building on Parse and trust us with their data.

~~~
acak
Thanks. I hope more providers think this way.

